# Where are the shows in Derbyshire?



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Now i got 2 doggies where will i find all the fun dog shows and events in the Derbyshire area's please. 
It will be nice to take them out and about to meet new people
and other dogs and for us all to have some fun.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> Now i got 2 doggies where will i find all the fun dog shows and events in the Derbyshire area's please.
> It will be nice to take them out and about to meet new people
> and other dogs and for us all to have some fun.


Im in Derbyshire and also really want to do to some dog shows, so a massive BUMP for this thread. I want to talk to people with some different breedes, before i can make my mind up on which breed is for me.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Im in Derbyshire and also really want to do to some dog shows, so a massive BUMP for this thread. I want to talk to people with some different breedes, before i can make my mind up on which breed is for me.


Get yourself to discover dogs at crufts on the thursday.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Get yourself to discover dogs at crufts on the thursday.


Which thursday is that sorry ?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Thursday 11 March the first and quietest day of Crufts at the NEC Birmingham


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Thursday 11 March the first and quietest day of Crufts at the NEC Birmingham


Damnn, i would lof loved to come , but im affaid i cant, i will be in America on holiday then 

A shame, as i love Dobermans and i live near you  ! But let me know if you go to any other dog shows/events....


----------



## pyneoaks (Jul 24, 2008)

there are lots of shows through the year at newark showground with lots of different breeds and people who iam sure will be willing to answear any question you may have


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Get Dog world or Our Dogs papers out every week most shows are advertised in them.


----------



## pyneoaks (Jul 24, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> Now i got 2 doggies where will i find all the fun dog shows and events in the Derbyshire area's please.
> It will be nice to take them out and about to meet new people
> and other dogs and for us all to have some fun.


sorry didn't see the fun bit on yours we are local dog show training club based in notts and chesterfield and hold 2 fun shows a year 1st in april and a second in september on the notts /derby border, there is the jed walker at long eaton in august , jerry green dog rescue hold 2 a year first one in may .
We also advertise any that we are told about on our web -site through the year on our web site Yew Tree Canine - Welcome
hope to meet you soon pyneoaks


----------

